# new to bow hunting



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

im going to want to try bow hunting this year for the first time for deer, and was wondering what would be a good bow for a cheaper price (about $300 or under)


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Depending on where you live, I would sugest that you find a good bow department that takes in trades on used bows and find a good used bow that is a few years old. Get help from the pro shop and get it tuned on paper and ask a lot of questions. I would think that $300.00 would get you a fairly new single cam bow and 6 or so carbon arrows. Hopefully the used bow will still have all of the other things like rests and sights ect.. and you should be on your way.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

if I was you i wouldnt start until next year it takes a lot of time to shoot acurately with a bow and get in tune. you would be better off waiting a year and making a good clean kill then going out there with very limited skills, and wounding an animal and never finding it.

my .02


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Good advice from Chris I also would not reccomend bowhunting this year but that should not stop you from finding a bow and start learning to shoot and getting ready for next year goodluck


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The Mn season runs thru the 31st of Dec. you can easily learn to shoot well in 4 weeks of daily practice especially if you can find an experienced friend to help you with any questions. I would go for it and just keep the range short this year 20 yards max, which is a good rule anyway. IF you have average coordination you can learn to shoot a bow quickly. Go to a bow shop that has a indoor range and make a deal that if you buy from them they will give you 10 free lessons, that would get you well on the way.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Even if you aren't completely comfortable with the shooting aspect of it, an awful lot can be learned by just going. There are feeding patterns, different trails to find, getting used to deer coming through your shooting lanes and ridding yourself from the nervousness (buck fever). Practice calling or rattling and see how the deer react to it at different times. You don't need to shoot an arrow at a deer every year to be a bowhunter, you can always gain something by going so I'd hit the woods and start getting into it.


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

I respectfully disagree with just a portion of what you said Chris.

As long as he picks up a bow and gets out and practices, and gets it sighted in properly, he could take a deer this year. Bow season is open til January 2, so there is a ton of time to get a bow, get it sighted in and practice, and get out and get one.

Sundays at noon would be a great time to get out to the range, especially if you are a Vikings fan!


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

thanks for your help


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

Make sure you always practice a bunch before any season the last thing I want to do is wound an animal


----------

